# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Κλείσιμο της ενότητας του Συλλόγου

## sokratisg

Σας πληροφορούμε ότι κατόπιν καταγγελίας του χρηστή nikpangr και ειδοποίησης που λάβαμε από το dpa.gr "ΑΡΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ" σχετικά με την διαγραφή του πραγματικού ονόματος του nikpangr από όλες τις δημοσιεύσεις του εκτός της ενότητας του Συλλόγου, αναγκαζόμαστε να κλείσουμε την ενότητα αυτή για τα μη ταμιακώς εν τάξη μέλη του Συλλόγου.

Καθαρά και ρητά μας υπέδειξαν ότι δεν μπορεί να μένει αυτή η ενότητα ανοιχτή στα μη μέλη όσο υπάρχουν εκεί πραγματικά προσωπικά στοιχεί μελών. 

Η απόφαση αυτή ισχύει μέχρι νεοτέρας.

Εκ του ΔΣ,
Nettraptor

----------

